# Armocromia



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ognuno di noi sa che con un abito di un certo colore si vede bene e invece con un altro sembra uno zombie.
Ma esistono degli studi in proposito e che sono seguiti da costumisti (a volte anche scenografi) per valorizzare gli interpreti dei film.
Penso che ognuno abbia il ricordo di una attrice che in una scena risplendeva.
Non era un effetto casuale e neppure dovuto alla straordinaria bellezza dell’attrice.
Di solito quando scegliamo il colore di un vestito o di un trucco andiamo a intuito. Scegliamo un colore o perché “ci sta bene” o a volte perché ci piace e basta o perché va di moda. La moda spesso segue i colori delle stagioni, avremo quindi sfilate di colori sgargianti d’estate e vestiti di colori più cupi d’inverno. Ma non tutto sta bene a tutti e spesso non va bene scegliere solo perché un colore ci piace in assoluto.
Gli esperti distinguono quindi le persone in diverse stagioni. Le persone *inverno* sono quelle dai colori freddi e scuri (di capelli e chiari di pelle) le *primavera sono* persone dai colori caldi e luminosi, le persone *estate* hanno colori freddi e luminosi, mentre le persone *autunno* stanno bene con colori caldi e profondi. Molte armocromiste hanno poi distinto alcune sottostagioni per migliorare l’adattamento tra i valori di una persona e la sua palette di riferimento. Esistono sistemi che distinguono anche 64 sottostagioni.










						Armocromia: le 4 stagioni e i 16 sottogruppi | Esperta di immagine, Rossella Migliaccio
					

Armocromia: tutto quello che dovete sapere su stagioni e sottogruppi. Con esempi, foto, palette e descrizioni. In parole semplici.




					www.rm-style.com


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho capito che soggetto sarei io.
Come ricordi "maschili" cinematografici i protagonisti di Animali Fantastici.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho capito che soggetto sarei io.
> Come ricordi "maschili" cinematografici i protagonisti di Animali Fantastici.
> 
> View attachment 8697


Per gli uomini è lo stesso. Semplicemente non hanno il problema di scegliere il rossetto e l’ombretto.
Ad esempio i due sembrano vestiti uguali, ma la camicia azzurra del primo e la giacca marrone caldo del secondo fanno la differenza.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ognuno di noi sa che con un abito di un certo colore si vede bene e invece con un altro sembra uno zombie*.
> Ma esistono degli studi in proposito e che sono seguiti da costumisti (a volte anche scenografi) per valorizzare gli interpreti dei film.
> Penso che ognuno abbia il ricordo di una attrice che in una scena risplendeva.
> Non era un effetto casuale e neppure dovuto alla straordinaria bellezza dell’attrice.
> ...


Io invece non ne ho idea.
Non ho mai capito un cazzo di cosa mi valorizza e cosa mi muore addosso.
Ho sempre scelto seguendo uno stile, ultimamente neanche quello.
Eppure nel vuoto mi piace molto l'idea di curare il mio look.
E' nel concreto che proprio non ci riesco.
Mi innervosisco e finisco che scelgo a caso, tra i vestititi più economici


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io invece non ne ho idea.
> Non ho mai capito un cazzo di cosa mi valorizza e cosa mi muore addosso.
> Ho sempre scelto seguendo uno stile, ultimamente neanche quello.
> Eppure nel vuoto mi piace molto l'idea di curare il mio look.
> ...


Ma anche tra maglioni e felpe vedrai che se ti sta meglio azzurro o verde e quale tonalità.
La cosa più semplice è guardare un attore che ti assomiglia come colori, capelli e pelle più che occhi, e guardare le immagini in rete e vedere come sta meglio,


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche tra maglioni e felpe vedrai che se ti sta meglio azzurro o verde e quale tonalità.
> La cosa più semplice è guardare un attore che ti assomiglia come colori, capelli e pelle più che occhi, e guardare le immagini in rete e vedere come sta meglio,


io per i colori sono molto variabile.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io per i colori sono molto variabile.


Tutti. Tutti colori si possono usare, dipende dalla tonalità. 
Però poi ci sono giornate in cui stiamo in ottima forma e qualcuno ci chiede se siamo malate. Ecco, quel giorno lì abbiamo sbagliato colore.


----------

